# Saved my life!



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a German Shepherd/Husky he is the most amazing dog ever. I can honestly say I do not believe I would be alive today if it was not for him. We lived way way in the country where Smokey and I grew up. There were several times when he saved me. Once I was hikeing through the miles and miles of woods alone while it was snowing and I fell asleep in a junk yard on something I don't remember what, but somehow Smokey found me buried under the snow and he drug me all the way home which I would saw was a good mile and a half. I was a long smaller then I was probably 7 and he was around 1 or 2. 

He has saved me a couple times from being attacked by our neighbors pitbull. One time when I was living with my mom he saved me from being attacked by an Akita. I think I was around 13. We were taking a walk down a back road and Smokey was off his leash we were on our way back home and Smokey was walking ahead of me. I happen to look back and here was this huge Akita charging at me. I started running and yelled at Smokey to run and he started running and looked back at me and saw the Akita he took off toward the Akita as fast as he could and a fight broke out. I had no choice, but to try and hit the other dog with a stick to get him off of Smokey. The other dog stopped luckily, but I knew Smokey could handle it, because he was in a lot of fights with neighbors dogs that had attacked him when he was a pup. I didn't and don't encourage fighting, he just didn't get to socialize good with other dogs, which I will do with my new dog. 

One other instance where Smokey saved me was when a man broke in and was going to do something to me, but somehow and I have NO CLUE how, but Smokey got into the house and attacked the man. I was yelling for help, but my father is an alcoholic and was passed out on the couch. Come to know my dad had let him in a few hours before I got home and then he passed out. I can't imagine how it would have ended without Smokey. I owe him everything! I would like to add that I have been socializing him very slow to dogs that I know that are very mellow and he has been doing great especially with puppies, but no dog parks for Smokey I am sad to say. I don't want to put another dog at risk, but he does like to be around other dogs now.

He is my savior!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great story!! Smokey sounds like one in a million- you're lucky to be loved by such a wonderful dog! Why did you pick 2012 to be the year you'll get a gsd?


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you! He is the best dog ever. I can't imagine life without him. Well we are saving to move at the moment and we will being the move to MO next June or a little before, so we don't have the money at the moment to give him the best life and I want to wait after we do move, to get more money again and to settle in and me find a job. My boyfriend will be transfered and I will need the time to find a good breeder. That's why I am trying to find one now and learn all I can. I will be trying to get one around June or Julyish which will be 1 year for us living in MO.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Dogs really are mans/womans best friend! I love this story.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you. I don't think I could ever repay him and I just do not know how I am going to be able to live without him. I feel like my world will crash and something bad will happen to me and he wont be here.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

How old is Smokey now? He sounds like an awesome dog!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

He is 13 now, but he is still active and happy as you can see in this video 



 people can't believe that he is 13.


----------

